# In need of some freshwater fishing



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

I was wondering have any of yall fished at George Bush park over there on hwy6??? if so whats in it or better yet is there anywhere yall would know if i could just take a quick run out and catch some white bass or crappie. I live at the corner of i-10 and beltway 8 just to give yall an idea

Thanx


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Your best bet would be to try Spring Creek at Jesse Jones on 1960/US 59. White and yellow bass are good there in the early spring. You may want to wait for a few days since the recent rain we had really muddy up the water and heard that the current is pretty fast from a fellow 2cooler that tried it out yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

blue
Im over off kirkwood/memorial. 
Ive been eyeballing the bayou here on terry hershey park for quick trips, my 8 yr old daughter is itching for some perch jerking, depending on weather and water level, I may try it this weekend...


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

Terry Hershey park huh?? i may give it a try thanx o and nice icon you got there


----------



## baldy19 (Jan 18, 2008)

fished jesse jones park yesterday thru r-traps ,roadrunnrs,jigged bottom we didnt have any success there was a couple of guys that had one white bass he caught of the bottom with dead shrimp..the water is high and moving fast hopefully when it receed theyll pickup..


----------



## fish4all (Feb 7, 2008)

went out to jesse jones today cause i went into work this morning and was layed off any how i walked the trails by the creek and the beach area was clear and a few whites are being caught green and black jigs tandem rigged and minnows looked to be the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!see yall out there tomorrow


----------

